# Gluzunov Violin Concerto



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

The Glazunov is a compact yet luxuriously romantic relic of the nineteenth century. That's where its home and its heart is. It is amorous and joyously indulgent. Its constituency lies in the same region as the violin concertos by Mendelssohn and Bruch and up to a point by Tchaikovsky. It is natural Campoli territory. 
It was premiered by Leopold Auer and one of my favourite concertos 
I have my own personal preference recording of this work. Any thoughts on the concerto, good or bad? Any of your own recommendations and/or concert experiences you have enjoyed? Most grateful for any feedback


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I fell in love with the concerto when I heard it the first time some 30 years ago. I don't play the piece that often nowadays, but I still relish it. It is an excellent work: flowing, fluent, lyrical, beautiful, engaging (all so typical of this composer), and with a heck of a cadenza. 

As for the recordings, my particular favorite is one featuring Oscar Shumsky with Neemi Jarvi and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra (in that same Chandos album that also contains "The Seasons"). Rachel Pine (Russian National Orchestra w. Serebrier under Warner) is also superb. Aaron Rosand and the Malaysian Philharmonic under Bakels (Vox) likewise deserve attention.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I only have a handful of Glazunov VC performances but I really love this one (more so for the rest of this superb disc, tbh).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's a wonderful concerto and it's absence from concert halls is unfortunate. Maybe it's too short? Along with the concertos of Karlowicz and Goldmark, it needs to be played more often. I'll take Heifetz.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I also love this concerto and I think there isn't any best recording for me. I like Mutter, Fischer, Yoo... 
OK, let's stop the my alibism, maybe Erica Morini is my favourite.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My choice of recordings and favourites are:
#1









#2


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

My favorite recording:










I remember that inventive balalaika-like moment near the ending.

I don't rate it so high but I do enjoy it a lot.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a wonderful piece, probably top ten for me among Violin Concertos. This was my first recording of it, would love this to appear on CD one day.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

CnC Bartok said:


> It's a wonderful piece, probably top ten for me among Violin Concertos. This was my first recording of it, would love this to appear on CD one day.
> 
> View attachment 132223


Found it on YouTube . Very good indeed


----------

